
Parinfer in Emacs Lisp - dwc
https://github.com/oakmac/parinfer-elisp
======
rjeli
Parinfer is impressive, and I'm sure a lot of people will benefit from its
use.

That said, I feel that this is a step in the wrong direction w.r.t. Lisp
editing, because it focuses on vim-style text/line editing, and automatically
rewriting structure around it. Editing with Parinfer or Lispy allows for
structural manipulation, which is more usable and efficient IMO.

~~~
josteink
> Editing with Parinfer or Lispy allows for structural manipulation, which is
> more usable and efficient IMO.

Are you sure you don't mean _paredit_ or Lispy?

I'm a paredit user myself, and while it's very impressive and (obviously) the
best mode for lisp ever, I recall it's learning curve being somewhat steep.

I think the author mentioned this was a mode trying to create an easier
learning curve for lisp novices, which in itself isn't a bad goal.

~~~
rjeli
Yes, thanks, I meant Paredit.

------
peterhadlaw
There was not the best reception of this in the Emacs community (at least on
Reddit). A lot of people thought the more authentic and useful solutions are
paredit / smartparens. Interesting to see the adoption of this in the Emacs
community which is arguably one of the largest lisp communities.

